# think my male swordtail has cotton mouth, should i euthanize



## jeff5347 (Aug 15, 2011)

I just notticed that my swordtail has thick white lips. From what i gather it is cottonmouth. I noticed this just now and last night i noticed some scaling so to speak above one gill. I was reading on this and dont want to get the other fish infected so i have 2 options. Treat or euthanize.
Meds i have right now are
Melafix
Seachem paragaurd 
Super ick cure.

Melafix states for mouth fungus so would this be for the cottonmouth

OR should i just euthinize so to make sure it is "cured" so to speak


----------



## Isrolina (Sep 16, 2012)

Are they white globs?


----------



## jeff5347 (Aug 15, 2011)

Not as I can see. It looks like the lips are white and a little puffy. I think I found it in the beginning stage. He is lazy laying on the bottom and if he swims it mostly slow and running his lips on the glass


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

If your tank is of reasonable size(100 G and under) and the value of other fish is not great(my pair of discus cost $180.00) then of course you should treat sick fish.Possibly a quarentine tank and still dose main tank(just get active disease out of tank) and see how it goes.If your tank is so large(100 G and over) and the value of other fish in tank is great than(I know nobody likes this but) yes send the sick fish on it's way(better to save many than to try to cure the weakest one). It is my experience that in an established aquarium with a large population that if only 1 fish shows symptoms than they are weaker or not as accepting of the system I run.Rarely is this the situation but I have removed ill fish and treated the tank without risking my whole tank to active disease.You should still treat your tank either way to ensure the health of other tankmates. I'll add; just cause you remove the sick fish does not mean the other fish are not already infected.


----------



## jeff5347 (Aug 15, 2011)

That was my thought. Its a 29 and the sword has been with the tank the longest and is the one sick. I started the milafix at 3 tsp for the 29. I'm gonna observe him tomorrow to see if things get worse. I'll euthanize to save the others its just he is a senior member in the tank age


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

I treated my fish for cottonmouth once and it was a battle. 

I'd recommend a fungal medication and a fish bath/dip in the medication as well as quarantining the fish.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I have zero faith in MELAFIX /PRIMAFIX.Try real medication.You'll have better results(or maybe your sword will).


----------



## jeff5347 (Aug 15, 2011)

Only tank I have is the one he is in. What would be better/ real meds. Would paragaurd work. Should I scoop and with tonight. I really don't want a battle on my hands w this disease


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

without quarentine tank you risk your other fish.Nobody wants anyone to "get rid of sick fish" and I have particular favor as far as seniority goes(7-8 year old clown loaches) .Either way you really should treat tank regardless as it's welfare was reason for "removal". I'm also terrible at proper diagnoses of particular disease(ich is easy) after that most of the meds are confusing(sorry).I have used melafix /prima fix(10 years ago) when it was new wonder med;I'll stick to old school meds,wish I knew what you needed.Check on malechalite green or older meds they do work if administered properly to correct infection.


----------



## jeff5347 (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm gathering a minority of euth for the well fare of the tank. I'll check him tomorrow and if he looks worse I'll do it. I prob should anyways. If I euth and continue treating w melafix would upping tank temp help also


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

raising temp does help with some meds and ailments.If melafix says raise temp or treatment for cotton mouth or fungas says raise temp then by all means yes.I can not be more particular as I said unsure of proper treatment or proper diagnoses.Search fish diseases and try to match it up to find proper med.


----------



## jeff5347 (Aug 15, 2011)

I decided to euthanize him. Really didnt want to but i dont want the other fish getting sick. This morning his gills were turning white, dorsal and pec fins were getting ragged and less and less. Ill dose the tank w melafix for the next 3 days. Anything else i can do to help make sure the disease is exterminated?


----------

